# just surfin the net &



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i was just surfin the net clickin on likes that have to do with cichlids and i came across this fish.( no its not mine) i was just curious.

he is rather neat looking and was wondering what it is? cause the photo didnt say.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Based on shape and snout, I'd say Labeotropheus trewavasae. There are several different collection points (color morphs) in the profiles section (under Malawi - Mbuna). None of the pics look exactly like yours, but West Thumbi Is. seems the closest. FYI that round fleshy snout is the giveway for the Labeotropheus genus.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

ah! o.k. thanks!


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

If you like the pattern of that fish you could look for some Blueberry Zebra's (Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Blue")

Click on the link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i love the first pic of the blueberry zebra, very cool! plus its my sons favorite fruit: blueberries!! lol. :lol:

thanks for the link!!! :thumb:


----------

